# AC Vacuum lines



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I am trying to rout all the vacuum lines for a 1965 GTO AC vents. 
There is one line missing the off the suction valve ass. (in the engine bay) It is a newer assemble. so it does not have a vacuum fitting
So I do not have a line to go into the Switch asm. above the heater case.
Where can I draw vacuum off to make this system work correctly,:confused


----------

